# Merits and Demerits of Lamark and Darwin Theory



## ali sialkot (Jan 18, 2013)

aoa anybody knows the merits and demerits of darwin and lamark theory


----------



## lightbeam (Apr 26, 2013)

demerits lamark inheritance of acquired character and merit is use and mis use of organ. on the other hand demerit darwin unable to explain neodarwism and merit describe who to evolve life :thumbsup:


----------



## ali sialkot (Jan 18, 2013)

thanks


----------

